# Mosquito combos?



## denjask (Aug 2, 2008)

I own several Sigs . All but 1 work great. I can't get my mosquito to work properly. I have read that you have to have the right spring / ammo combiation to make them work, and that if you hit on it they are great guns too. Can anyone give me their combo , if they have one that works well?


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't swear by the spring, I just have the one it came with. Contrary to popular advice, I tried CCI standard velocity lead heads. 700 + rounds with no failures. 2nd best has been CCI mini mags - roughly 2% FTEs. Serious failures have been Federal anything - 5% or more FTE or FTF. My biggest problem has been that when I take the compensator off to strip and clean the pistol, I have to redo sighting it in from scratch afterward. The front sight seems to jiggle around a bit once the compensator is back on - never had to do anything like this with my Model 41.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

They come new with a heavy and a light spring. I have the light spring in mine and it shoots Walmart Federal bulk pack very well. Any bulk ammo will have it's share of light/dud rounds so make sure you don't blame the gun too quick. 

I've read all the bad press as well and I think Sig did have problems with the early guns, but mine is a definite keeper. I've had Rugers and Buckmarks and my little Sig is less ammo picky than those I owned. I put in the heavier spring and fired about 300 rounds of CCI Mini-Mag without problems as well...


----------



## Carolinaxd45 (Aug 29, 2008)

I just bought my wife the mosquito and I put 150rds of cheap federal rds through it and it didnt like them very much... going out later this week with some mini mags to see if this fixes the problem..


----------

